# Nutri dent chews?



## GoodDoggie (Jan 19, 2010)

My brother has come over to visit us from the US.
He bough my Cavalier king charles a bag of small nutri dent chews,aparentley thier very good for her teeth.

she loved them...............
im a a little worried to give them to her again as she devoured it in literally 15 seconds.
id be afraid if fi gave her another one it might get stuck and cause a blockage.

Shes a very fast eater Anyway,wolfs her food down,its embarrinsing really youd swear she was never fed the way she carrys on.............lol

I read about the problems with some greenies and was wondering are nutrident oakay


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't feed Nutri Dents to my dogs. There are so many healthier options that are a lot safer than Greenies or Nutri Dents.

If you look at the ingredients in both products you'll note that they are very similar. If you're dog is eating them in 15 seconds or less, obviously she's swallowing it whole, obviously isn't doing any good for her teeth.

If you're looking for something good for her to chew on, have you considered letting her chew on a raw bone, or a bully stick? how about deer antlers?

those are a lot safer and something she can easily digest.

You also mentioned that she tends to wolf down her food. My little one would also do the same. What I did was I got her an Omega Paw Portion Pacer Ball to put in her food. After using it for several months it actually taught her to eat slowly to the point where I don't even have to put it in her bowl anymore.

Good luck to you.


----------



## GoodDoggie (Jan 19, 2010)

ive tried sticking a ball in her food bowl and that doesnt work really well(Maybe about 10 20 seconds more)

I was reading up on nutrident and thier aparently healthy

i did give her a bully stick(thier called pizzle sticks over here)untill i found out what thye were............... that grossed me out

are bully sticks low in fat( i tend to try and buy low fat treats as shes getting ona bit and notv ery active),and good for tartar on teeth?

shes not swallowing it whole,she does chew it into 3 bits.and i had a loook at themm and thier not very hard,i wouldn say shes a strong chewer but i dont know how they are supposed to last long,it broke in my hand fairly easy,so a dogs bite would be alot stronger


----------



## Reiko89 (Jul 2, 2010)

Find beef tendon chews,they're not made from the same thing as pizzle sticks, but leg tendons from the cow... As for Greenies... I have no problems with them, because my dog refuses to eat them... We're feeding him Denta-Stix and brushing his teeth... He's on a raw food diet, but he's not reliably chewing meat and bones enough for me to give him a large bone, he crunches up small bones, but anything larger than a chicken thigh bone (even the drumstick bone) he won't touch... seems like it's a bit intimidating to him still.


----------

